# check out my alignment specs..



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

left front
-1.1 degree camber (was -1.4)
1.2 degree caster (no change)
.06 toe (was -.29)

right front 
-1.0 camber (was -1.4)
1.0 caster (no change)
.09 toe (was .46)




left rear
-1.2 camber
.03 toe

right rear
-1.2 camber
.07 toe



Now! Here's my question.. Before I changed my clutch my car was FINE. No shimmying, no problems at all. It seems like afterwards my steering wheel was a little to the right (even though I was going straight) I went to kaufmann and they did this alignment... now my steering wheel is a little bit to the left.. and the car goes a little tiny bit to the left.


Does the alignment specs look alright to the more knowledgable?

Thanks as always;
Jacob


----------

